# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Televizione Shqiptare në Amerikë

## REALIST

Tani, eshte hapur nje pakete televizive shqiptare ku mund te shihen mbi 20 televizione shqiptare ne Amerike, Kanada etj...
  Per me shume informata vizitoni  www.shqiptv.com
 Kanalet shihen te pastra, bile mund te them me te pastra se edhe me ane te cable apo satelit. 
 Disa nga kanalet qe jane ketu,    tvsh, rtk, vizionplus, tv koha, tv arberia, top-ch, tv teuta ( Mali i Zi), Tv KOha Tetove, Tv Dukagjini- Peje, TV VALI Gjilan, etj etj etj etj , Pra me shume se 20.

----------


## Agron_ca

Kjo është një teknologji e re që vjen nga bota e LINUXit. Teknologjia quhet IPTV dhe serverat prodhohen nga http://www.adtecinc.com/products/dta3050/ dhe Motorola.

Për të shikuar kananlet falas nga IPTV në PC ju duhet:
http://www.artec-technologies.com/
http://www.bbc.co.uk/imp/
http://www.myrio.com/products/myrioi.shtml
http://uk.real.com/home/
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/win.html
http://www.microsoft.com/tv/IPTVEdition.mspx

----------


## mario_kingu

por edhe 34$$$$ sjan pak ne muaj   :buzeqeshje: 

kur ke aq pak kanale ciao

----------


## REALIST

MARIO_KINGU, nuk  eshte aspak shume qe per mbi 20 kanale shqiptare te paguash vetem rreth 30 $ ne muaj. 
 Per te pare kanale amerikane pothuaj paguan te njejtin cmim duke patur parasysh qe kanalet jane nga ketu. Por paramendo qe te sjellesh gjithe ato kanale nga tokat shqiptare ketu ne Amerike per vetem rreth 30 $ ne muaj.
www.shqiptv.com

----------


## CEZARND

Keta  te tvshqip ne amerike nuk jane vec se nje  kompani hajdutashe   mashtrusash  ndoshta ja ne disa shqip foles   si shqiptare desha edhe une beje bisnes me kete kompani .
Nje dite para krishtelindjeve 2007 i rashe  telefonit te kesoje dhe me shume edukate disa qe flasim shqipe por mendoje se sjane shqiptar   
ndoshta boshnjak malazez  maqedonas o serb qe edhe emrat i ven qe te duken shqiptare s i emra flaka .lulkuqja yllka e ku e di une pasi  mi moren nja 250$ nga kredit karta me derguan  baksin  nje here me thane se eshte 29 $ne muaj pagesa e bene 39$. 
Megjith ate  une se perdora baksin ua ktheva brendaa afateve qe deshironin biles pagova  me dhl vazhdoje ti mare ne telefone dhe me thon jame flaka si mund tu ndimoj ithem si e kam hallin se dua parat mbrapshet ok me thote nuk eshhte manaxherja ketu telefono neser kam 5-6 muaj qe u telefonoje  dhe asnje pergjigje vazhdojne te tallen   dhe te perfitojne  
Kjo nuk eshte vetem historia ime ka edhe te tjere qe  orvaten tek kjo kompani serbo-malazeze qe me emrin shqiptar duane te rrjepin  emigrantet nuk eshe se jane as korkte  por edhe sherbimi i tyre  nuk eshte i nivelit  qe ttttttti si emigrant mendon ,,,,, thjeshte jane kompani  hajdutesh   MOS U GENJENI NGA SHQIP TV

----------


## CEZARND

> MARIO_KINGU, nuk  eshte aspak shume qe per mbi 20 kanale shqiptare te paguash vetem rreth 30 $ ne muaj. 
>  Per te pare kanale amerikane pothuaj paguan te njejtin cmim duke patur parasysh qe kanalet jane nga ketu. Por paramendo qe te sjellesh gjithe ato kanale nga tokat shqiptare ketu ne Amerike per vetem rreth 30 $ ne muaj.
> www.shqiptv.com


'''''''''e pra   nuk eshte c mimi 30 $ por 39$ . 
......e dyta ne amerike me 40$shikone nja 90 dhe keto HD.e 
.......treta kanalet tuaja nuk mund ti shikoshe deri ne fund nje film o emision se sinjali shume i dobet dhe se figura ngrin shume here 
 .........4 sherbimi i juaj eshte per toke 
shqip tv  eshte kot fare shum veta e kan pasur dhe e kane hequr dhe  po se ke mare i bene nder vetes ruaj ato para ,,me nje fjalew shqip tv eshte o qor me duhen ca pare  dhe ti duhet ti paguash,kush se ka deri tani kete servis me mire mos i harxhoni parat kote

----------


## REALIST

Po deshet kanale shqiptare qe punojne pa kurfar problemi dhe me ze te paster e me fotografi kristal te paster merreni  www.tvalb.com 

Pershendetje.

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> Po deshet kanale shqiptare qe punojne pa kurfar problemi dhe me ze te paster e me fotografi kristal te paster merreni  www.tvalb.com 
> 
> Pershendetje.


Aha ky eshte mashtrimi i rradhes.  Deri tani vetem top-channel dhe 21-shi i Kosoves kane treguar profesionalizem.  Prinderit e mi kane pasur Klanin po ata mashtruesa si ata te Shqip TV.

----------


## REALIST

TULIPANI I ZI, me vjen keq te te them por  nuk eshte e vertete ajo se cfare thua...  rtv21 dhe t-ch ne fakt e kane mashtruar me se shumti komunitetin shqiptar ne USA dhe Kanada me serialet e tyre spanjolle. 
 Ne fakt,   tvalb nuk jane mashtrues aspak por  jane nje biznes shume i suksesshem ku nen ombrellen e te cileve transmetojne edhe shume kanale italiane ne Amerike.
 Nuk eshte e sinqerte nga ana e juaj te japesh nje opinion per nje kompani dhe per nje sherbim qe nuke e ke pare e nuk e ke shijuar. Une e kam pare e shijuar edhe rtv21-t-ch edhe shqiptv edhe tvalb dhe tvalb eshte sherbimi me i mire dhe me efikas deri tani.

www.tvalb.com

----------


## DGashi

qao shqiptar qe jetoni ne amerik

----------


## faruk_01

pershendetje shqiptare qe jetoni ne amerik

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> TULIPANI I ZI, me vjen keq te te them por  nuk eshte e vertete ajo se cfare thua...  rtv21 dhe t-ch ne fakt e kane mashtruar me se shumti komunitetin shqiptar ne USA dhe Kanada me serialet e tyre spanjolle. 
>  Ne fakt,   tvalb nuk jane mashtrues aspak por  jane nje biznes shume i suksesshem ku nen ombrellen e te cileve transmetojne edhe shume kanale italiane ne Amerike.
>  Nuk eshte e sinqerte nga ana e juaj te japesh nje opinion per nje kompani dhe per nje sherbim qe nuke e ke pare e nuk e ke shijuar. Une e kam pare e shijuar edhe rtv21-t-ch edhe shqiptv edhe tvalb dhe tvalb eshte sherbimi me i mire dhe me efikas deri tani.
> 
> www.tvalb.com


REALIST mos punoni gje per TVAlb ju?  Me pare do keni punuar per ShqipTV sepse ne psotimin e pare you were pimping ShqipTV?  S'ka shpjegim tjeter se si mund tu dalesh krah ketyre mashtruesave.  Mos na trego bizneset e sukseshme te TVAlb & Co. se ata nuk kane asnje vit qe operojne.  Edhe Top-Channel na e futi sa vdiq Tan Hoxha.  Prinderve te mi u del TV Klan tani aty ku me pare ishte Top-Channel, ai TV Klan qe na e futi 2 vjet me pare.  Tani ka dale nje kompani tjeter ku mund te shikosh Top-Channel.  Cdo vit nderrojme boksin qe te shikojme kanalet Shqip.  

Si perfundim une ja kam heq vizen gjithe kanaleve Shqiptare.  Kisha harruar pse ika nga Shqiperia dhe keta funderrinat ma kujtuan serish pse duhet ndejt "larg Shqiptarve".

----------


## drague

> A false start, a hobble and the face of China's athletics walked away from the Bird's Nest, shattering billions of people's dream.Liu Xiang entered world of warcraft goldthe track to cheers from flag-waving fans around 11:45 am. He took off his track jacket and walked to his lane. It was the last heats of the first round of theDofus Kamas men's 110m hurdles.Liu walked with a slight limp but stretched out his right leg, slipped into position and ran - but in pain - when there was a false start.Liu Xiang of China warms up before the Age of Conan Gold start of his 110m hurdles heat of the athletics competition in the National Stadium at the Beijing 2008 Olympic Games August 18, 2008. Liu failed to start his 110 metres FFXI Gilhurdles first-round heat on Monday. [He then stood up and walked away in silence. The reason: injury in the Achilles tendon. He was too heartbroken to emerge in public again during the day.There was silence and tears in the National Stadium, filled to a capacity 90,000 spectators.The shock was all round. Disbelief, chokedwow gold voices and damp eyes were the order of the moment. People who had gathered to watch the first appearance of their sports icon were numb for words.


Rrofsh iher .po mos te kishim ty ca do boshim. :Mos:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> A false start, a hobble and the face of China's athletics walked away from the Bird's Nest, shattering billions of people's dream.Liu Xiang entered world of warcraft goldthe track to cheers from flag-waving fans around 11:45 am. He took off his track jacket and walked to his lane. It was the last heats of the first round of theDofus Kamas men's 110m hurdles.Liu walked with a slight limp but stretched out his right leg, slipped into position and ran - but in pain - when there was a false start.Liu Xiang of China warms up before the Age of Conan Gold start of his 110m hurdles heat of the athletics competition in the National Stadium at the Beijing 2008 Olympic Games August 18, 2008. Liu failed to start his 110 metres FFXI Gilhurdles first-round heat on Monday. [He then stood up and walked away in silence. The reason: injury in the Achilles tendon. He was too heartbroken to emerge in public again during the day.There was silence and tears in the National Stadium, filled to a capacity 90,000 spectators.The shock was all round. Disbelief, chokedwow gold voices and damp eyes were the order of the moment. People who had gathered to watch the first appearance of their sports icon were numb for words.


 :star trek:  :krimbi:  :masaker:  ke shume te drejte...

----------


## King_Arthur

*ore ja vlen ti bie telefonit une per keto kanalet apo jo . se aty me larte lexova qe e kishin vjedhur ate dhe e kishin mashtruar .*

----------


## ai*

Te njejten pyetje.

----------


## Dorontina

ne perendim,turqija, spanja italia,polonia, gjermainia i kan ne kabllovik falas edhe franca ka mase 10 kanale, me pages jan vetem canal+ po jan disa orê te lira (falê)
nuk e kam tv shqiptar , se shum shtrejt ...

----------


## flory80

Lum si ju që keni kohë të shikoni TV

----------


## OBX

Une jam lodhur nga reklamat telefonike te kesaj kompanie. Gati cdo te dyten dite me len porosi ne celular, fiks kurse tani kan filluar te therrasin burrin ne telefon te punes. Mendoj se numrat e telefonit i kan marre nga Necc.com pasi qe perdorim per thirrje ne Kosove. 

Une nuk kam kohe per TV. 

Cdo te mire,
Teuta

----------


## Katilja_CH

Une kam pasur me pare MADE IN ALBANIA qe ishte skandal, jepte filma te vitit 1900 dhe asnjehere s'e mbaronte nje emision. U mbyll ky kanal dhe para s'na dhane mbrapsht.
Me pas morem T-Ch dhe RTV 21 (kuti tjeter dhe $ te tjera), sic e thane me lart, vdiq Tani I Topit........mori fund edhe Top Channel bashke me te. Futen TVKlan, edhe ky njesoj eshte, budalliqe jep dhe $30 ne muaj, me shume stress sesa kenaqesi me japin kanalet shqip.
Kam nje muaj qe ekam shkeputur dhe jam e qete. kam nja kater kutia dhe dy Dish-es nqs i do njeri.....
Mos u genjeni te lidhni kanalet shqip, cfaredo lloji te jene, sepse harxhoni ato $ kot duke pare telenovela dhe lajme te cmendura (me dukej vetja sikur me qene ne shqiperi). Rrine kanalet nja dy muaj dhe pastaj zhduken pa lene gjurme dhe asnje s'mban pergjegjesi per te dhene $ e tua.
Sa keq...................

----------

